# Texas-Need Dog Trainer-Hill Country-San Antonio-San Angelo-Del Rio Area



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I am in desperate need of a dog trainer. Either someone near me (east of Rockspringson Hwy 41) or a place I can leave Sweet Pea for a time while she is properlytrained. It is just becoming clear to methat our efforts are not working. I amaware part of the problem is she needs lots of exercise, which has been aproblem due to her lack of training and our environmental situation. If you know of a great dog trainer, pleasepass this info onto me. Right now thebasics are urgently needed, but our dream is for Sweet Pea to become a reallygood guardian dog, but her behavior suggests she may be better at herding. She has a great play nature (loves to jump on us, chase goats, etc.).


----------

